
Two Google Homes Argue with Each Other on Twitch - victorbojica
http://gizmodo.com/thousands-of-people-are-watching-two-google-homes-argue-1790843285
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

